# Top conferences



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

ESPN just had a daily word for the top conferences what do you all think is the top conferences?

http://espn.go.com/ncb/notebook/_/page/dailyword141111/daily-word


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

My top 3 best conferences
1-ACC
2-Big 12
3-Big 10
My top 3 Over-rated
1-SEC
2-Missouri Valley
3-Big East
My Top 3 Under-rated
1-A10
2-Pac 12
3-Mountain West


----------



## EpicFailGuy (Mar 5, 2010)

A-10 and the Big East have somewhat of a "fan's war of words". Both are trying to be the "best non-football conference", and there can only be one.


----------



## MudFlap (Feb 20, 2010)

BE is currently 37-2. Thx Marquette. lol. 6-1 against Top 25. ESPN has to talk about it. They really hate that.


----------



## EpicFailGuy (Mar 5, 2010)

Big East doing very well this year.


----------



## MudFlap (Feb 20, 2010)

http://mweb.cbssports.com/ncaab/eye...-as-butler-knocks-off-north-carolina?v=1&vc=1


----------



## Gronehestu (Oct 9, 2013)

MudFlap said:


> BE is currently 37-2. Thx Marquette. lol. 6-1 against Top 25. *ESPN has to talk about it. They really hate that.*


Man, 3 years ago that would've been the most ridiculous statement I've ever heard. Still sounds kinda silly 

Oh, how conference realignment has changed shit lol

I gotta shake the Big East's hand tonight, for St John's downing the rodents. I want all positive energy flowing for Bucky this week, all negative for east dakota. **** Minnesota

I'm not ready to crown the Big East's ass quite yet, though. There were questions about this league on pretty much every level, aside from Villanova, coming into this year. Based upon a pretty mediocre showing last year, and significant defections. And while it's absolutely something to crow about for this league, with their great start, two weeks does not a definitive answer make. 

I'm saying the ACC is the best, with Big 12 and Big 10 as a 2a and 2b behind them. There's a vacuum behind those three where a bunch of leagues have 2 or 3 very good teams, and the Big East is making a claim to lead that group and challenge for the next level. 

Does anyone else ever feel dirty about how much we as fans argue about conference supremacy? Giving so much attention to the businesses that are collegiate conferences just feels icky...but it is what it is. I'll still always prefer talking about teams, because at the end of the day it's individual teams that achieve things in sport, not the guys who profit off them and set the schedule. 

Hmm. That kinda went off on a tangent. This Arizona/San Diego St game is pretty outstanding.


----------



## MudFlap (Feb 20, 2010)

Nobody was crowning the BE. My comment was based on the original poster saying the BE was overrated. Honestly, I don't even know it they should be "rated" after one full yr. But the conference is doing well and recruiting very well 1 year in. And yeah, the 500 million will help.


----------



## EpicFailGuy (Mar 5, 2010)

ACC is good, but how good I'm not quite sure. 

UNC was grossly over-rated, and Butler showed that. 

A-10 survived the defections last year, but it's down a bit now. For example, fans of 2 tournament teams last year are now debating which program is in more trouble now (SLU and SJU). As much as it makes me ill to say this, the SEC is better than the A-10 right now. We have no one that could hang with UK, and maybe only VCU could get Florida. 

Jim Crews scares the hell out of me these days on the sidelines. His recruits are actually playing pretty well. Miles Reynolds more or less won our last game by himself (what's scary is Reynolds' HS team would blow SLU off the court right now). Rob Loe's loss cannot be understated on this year's Billiken squad. For the first time in a long time, I'm really glad Mizzou and SLU don't play.


----------



## Gronehestu (Oct 9, 2013)

MudFlap said:


> Nobody was crowning the BE. My comment was based on the original poster saying the BE was overrated. Honestly, I don't even know it they should be "rated" after one full yr. But the conference is doing well and recruiting very well 1 year in. And yeah, the 500 million will help.


lol the crowning thing was tongue-in-cheek, I love to reference those Denny Green moments whenever possible

Having seen a bunch of games now featuring Big East teams, it's clear that the league is going to better than most of us thought it would be. And most importantly, perception-wise, is that even though they didn't sweep all of these early season tournaments, the respective teams generally showed well against non-league BCS foes. So that will pay dividends in March. Last year, there wasn't much to push teams like St John's or Georgetown off the bubble and into the tourney. This time around, the league might get one extra bid just based upon this 'feast week'

And that, wherever the conference should be ranked right now, is a far better prize than a spot in the power rankings. They're still not on a level with the ACC/B1G/Big 12, but those Big East teams have gained a bit of reputation this week.


----------

